# sex offender



## danalto

Hi, WR! Da Without a Trace: Martin, FBI, sta parlando con Eli, padre di un bimbo scomparso.

ELI (CON'T)
He snuck out his window. A neighbor saw a man pulling Billy into his car and they traced the plates to a *sex offender *named Ronald Bilson.

*Dal WR Dictionary:
sex offender: colpevole di delitti a sfondo sessuale*
ELI
E' scappato dalla finestra. Un vicino ha visto un uomo che spingeva Billy nella sua auto e dalla targa sono risaliti ad un *maniaco*, un certo Ronald Bilson.

_E' sufficiente maniaco?_


----------



## Curandera

Io ho trovato: _'criminale/abusatore sessuale' ma non sono convintissima..._


----------



## entrapta

Io direi maniaco per sfrondare; abusatore sessuale proprio no.


----------



## mpippom

entrapta said:


> Io direi maniaco per sfrondare; abusatore sessuale proprio no.



Concordo: "maniaco" è semplice e diretto.


----------



## Curandera

Difatti è quello che ho trovato ma non mi piace. Voto anch'io 'maniaco'.


----------



## You little ripper!

trasgressore sessuale

Here are a few other suggestions.


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> trasgressore sessuale
> 
> Here are a few other suggestions.



Charles, in Italian when we say *maniaco *we usually think about a *maniaco sessuale*.
Do you agree, guys?


----------



## Curandera

Yes. Maniaco sessuale rende bene l'idea. Trasgressore sessuale sarebbe tecnicamente giusto ma non lo diciamo.


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> Charles, in Italian when we say *maniaco *we usually think about a *maniaco sessuale*.
> Do you agree, guys?


Dani, I can't 'speak' for the Italian expression, but in English a 'sex(ual) maniac' isn't necessarily  a sexual offender; he is simply obsessed with sex. Does 'maniaco (sessuale)'  just mean a 'sex offender'?


----------



## mpippom

Charles Costante said:


> Dani, I can't 'speak' for the Italian expression, but in English a 'sexual maniac' doesn't necessarily have to be a sexual offender; he is simply obsessed with sex.



I agree with your last post, Charles, but in IT we say "maniaco [sessuale]" for both of them.


----------



## You little ripper!

mpippom said:


> I agree with your last post, Charles, but in IT we say "maniaco [sessuale]" for both of them.


Thanks mpippom.  

Isn't that a bit confusing? I presume the context tells you what is meant.


----------



## Curandera

@ Charles: Normalmente noi diremmo _un uomo accusato di crimini a sfondo sessuale o_ _un criminale macchiato di violenza sessuale_. 
'Maniaco' as a word can be used in different contexts and I agree that it wouldn't be technically right but in this particular one it's not confusing since we know already who's speaking: the FBI.


----------



## You little ripper!

Curandera said:


> @ Charles: Normalmente noi diremmo _un uomo accusato di crimini a sfondo sessuale o_ _un criminale macchiato di violenza sessuale_.
> 'Maniaco' as a word can be used in different contexts and I agree that it wouldn't be technically right but in this particular one it's not confusing since we know already who's speaking: the FBI.


Thanks Curandera.  We have many words in English that can mean more than one thing and we usually understand each other . I just wanted to make sure that an Italian who is obsessed with sex is not mistakenly charged as an 'offender' and ends up in jail for 10 years!


----------



## mpippom

Charles Costante said:


> Thanks mpippom.
> 
> Isn't that a bit confusing? I presume the context tells you what is meant.



Yes, it is.
In IT we have "offesa sessuale" or better "molestia sessuale" to point to a sexual offence, but who puts a sexual offence into practice won't be necessarily called "maniaco sessuale"; in that case he will be simply called: "molestatore [sessuale]".


----------



## You little ripper!

mpippom said:


> Yes, it is.
> In IT we have "offesa sessuale" or better "molestia sessuale" to point to a sexual offence, but who puts a sexual offence into practice won't be necessarily called "maniaco sessuale"; in that case he will be simply called: "molestatore [sessuale]".


Thank you, mpippom. I'm glad I'm not a lawyer working in Italy!


----------



## entrapta

I bet you are!


----------



## danalto

Well, in my personal case, I'm lucky the context helps! 
Thank you for your help, guys!


----------



## danalto

I simply adore to answer to my own Threads... 

New idea: *criminale sessuale *- I think this is the better one.


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> I simply adore to answer*ing* to *in* my own *t*hreads...
> 
> New idea: *criminale sessuale *- I think this is the better one.


Aren't you being a bit presumptuous giving yourself the thumbs up, Dani? Shouldn't you wait for someone else to do that?


----------



## danalto

You little ripper! said:


> Aren't you being a bit egotistical giving yourself the thumbs up, Dani? Shouldn't you wait for someone else to do that?


 You're right, sorry. I was just got caught up in the excitement...

_(It's not everyday that you find the right solution *only *7 yrs later)_


----------



## Blackman

_Criminale sessuale_?!?eeeh? stai scherzando?


----------



## Mary49

Blackman said:


> _Criminale sessuale_?!?eeeh? stai scherzando?


Perché? Secondo te non esiste questo termine?


----------



## Blackman

Esiste eccome, ma io non lo userei spesso, forse mai. Sembra un calco. Questione di gusti immagino.


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Esiste eccome, ma io non lo userei spesso, forse mai. Sembra un calco. Questione di gusti immagino.



Sì, temo sia un calco. E no, non lo userò: da noi esiste "*reo per abuso sessuale su minore*" Chi è reo, recidivo o tendente, viene definito poi *pedofilo*. Nel mio contesto non funziona nessuno di questi, e opterò (come da post #14) per *molestatore*.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Dani,
ma "sex offender" non viene usato solo per i minori. Come viene definito in italiano un delinquente "sessuale" (non solo pedofilo)?


----------



## danalto

Mary49 said:


> Ciao Dani,
> ma "sex offender" non viene usato solo per i minori. Come viene definito in italiano un delinquente "sessuale" (non solo pedofilo)?


Ciao, Mary, ovviamente io alludevo al mio contesto!  Quanto alla tua domanda, non saprei.


----------



## Teerex51

Aggressore sessuale is a possibility.


----------



## danalto

Teerex51 said:


> Aggressore sessuale is a possibility.


I like it! Grazie, T.!


----------



## cyberpedant

In the U.S., the concept of "sex offender" is quite broad and differs greatly from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. One may be placed on a "registry of sex offenders" merely for urinating in public. As the OP is concerned with a television show, the specific translation may not be terribly important and as far as my knowledge of Italian is concerned, most of the suggestions given will do. But if later participants in this forum are looking for a legal definition, they'll need to consult a lawyer.


----------



## danalto

cyberpedant said:


> In the U.S., the concept of "sex offender" is quite broad and differs greatly from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. One may be placed on a "registry of sex offenders" merely for urinating in public.


That's the problem! 

BTW, I found another solution: *delinquente sessuale (seriale)*


----------



## chipulukusu

Un altro termine che è chiaramente derivante dall'inglese è _predatore sessuale._ Anche se è un concetto molto più circoscritto rispetto a _sex offender_, forse potrebbe andare bene nello specifico caso di Dani.


----------



## danalto

chipulukusu said:


> Un altro termine che è chiaramente derivante dall'inglese è _predatore sessuale._ Anche se è un concetto molto più circoscritto rispetto a _sex offender_, forse potrebbe andare bene nello specifico caso di Dani.


Hi, chip! Nel contesto adatto si potrebbe usare anche quello! Teniamo da parte per il futuro, thanks!


----------



## chipulukusu

You are welcome


----------

